# About.com- Low FODMAP Diet and Infant Colic



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

While doing some research on the low-FODMAP Diet, I came across a reference to some preliminary work on the diet for breastfeeding mothers who have babies who have colic. Please, please keep in mind that these studies have not yet been published, which means they have not gone through rigourous scientific review. However, the whole notion of it to me is so wonderful that I felt compelled to share it with you.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

